# Related Sites > SQL Course >  UPDATE query not working

## FutureSQLPro

Hi,
I am on lesson 6 of sqlcourse. I created a Table, inserted records. UPDATE not working. 
UPDATE tablename SET lastname = 'Weber-Williams' WHERE firstname = 'Jonie';
I put in my tablename. It showed SQL command executed. But 
when I list the records with SELECT, no change in lastname. Pl help. 
Thanks. :Confused:

----------

